

Sahara Forest Project: From vision to reality - nirajan
http://vidinterest.com/video/4615/s535/sahara-forest-project-from-vision-to-reality
The first fully operational Sahara Forest Project Pilot Plant is built in Qatar in cooperation with the leading fertilizer companies Yara and Qafco. The Sahara Forest Project is a new environmental solution to produce food, water and energy in desert areas. It is designed to utilize what we have enough of to produce what we need more of, using deserts, saltwater and CO2 to produce food, water and clean energy.
======
davcj
this project will totally change the world !!

